# 500 yards with .22LR



## .223Caliber (Mar 22, 2014)

I set up a target at 500 yards and intended to use my Savage Axis .223 for it. I changed my mind. With my Marlin Model 25N .22, I hit the box 4 times out of about 40 shots. It took a while to discover what angle to use. No scope; I had to aim over the top of that timber. Something new for me anyway...


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Heck yeah! That's some cool shooting!


----------



## .223Caliber (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah, I'm really getting into long range shooting. Some blessed day I hope to get a .50 BMG.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

A 50 BMG would be really cool. A little on the costly side to shoot though but would still be fun.


----------



## .223Caliber (Mar 22, 2014)

Very costly. Over a buck a round. Fun though.


----------



## pilot (Jan 17, 2015)

Think of your 223 as a compressed version of a 50BMG. Making long range shots with the 223 can be just as challenging and fun.

I've just started shooting what most would call medium range, but it is long to me, a 350 yard shot with my 260 Rem. It is the longest range I have available on my little farm.

I almost forgot, how did you walk the shots onto the box?


----------



## .223Caliber (Mar 22, 2014)

My cousin on the spotting scope would tell me where my shots were landing. I did the same for him. You can see his shots. They have triangles around them. 350 is long for me too! My very best is a 390 yard shot on a coyote. This is my Savage Axis .223 that I've taken a few dogs with.


----------



## coyotes72 (Feb 17, 2015)

.223Caliber said:


> Very costly. Over a buck a round. Fun though.


Yeah, like 7 dollars a round depending on the brand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .223Caliber (Mar 22, 2014)

Wow, didn't know it was that high.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sometimes ya just gotta try. I like long range shooting. I would go with a 6.5 Creedmoor over a 50BMG. I think that would be more fun to shoot more than a handful of shots and much more affordable. Either way your going to end up reloading lol.


----------

